# Help on USB stick



## StoneyStag (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi guys, really need some help regarding my car stereo please.

I'm trying to find a way to play my own music in my car as it's quite old and the cigarette lighter has broke which means I can't use that for a Bluetooth connector like I used to. 

I bought a 32gb USB stick and plugged it into the stereo and the music does play however I have organised most of the music into folders of the names of the artists and it only shows the first folder of Arctic Monkeys then flicks back to Root. 

How can I get it so I can scroll through folders instead of 1000+ songs?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

What headunit? Is the usb format as Fat32?


You may like this Arctic Monkey cover...

https://youtu.be/pIjTQAumipo


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

You might need to make a "Music" folder in the root and put your files into that? (Thats how older Pioneer units worked, hard to say without knowing what ur headunit does)


----------



## StoneyStag (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for the reply mate.

The unit is this... https://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/support/mobile-cd-players-cdx-series/cdx-gt420u

A Sony CDX-GT420U

If I play shuffle all songs it will come up with 'Album' and just skip it as it can't seem to find the other folders other than the first Arctic Monkeys one. All other songs that I didn't put into folders play absolutely fine.

If I make a folder in the Root (I'm guessing that means in the main USB stick page? Sorry I'm useless with technology) then will it not just find that one folder and not the rest again? 

The link didn't show which cover you was talking about mate it took me to an advert for contact lenses haha.

Thanks for your help, hoping you have a genius answer for me!


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

The Sony unit supports:

128 folders (including subfolders) with 500 files in each one.


Do you exceed these limits?


Id be interested to see a video of both using the headunit showing what you see (describing your problem) and also one showing the usb connected to a computer and open the file structure to see what folders you have. 

Im not familiar with Sony and the file structure, but being able to see what you mean could be helpful.





https://youtu.be/V81BrRVOTrk


----------



## StoneyStag (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for your help guys.

A lad who I know sent me a program to format the USB stick to FAT32. It already was FAT32 but he says Windows own tool is notoriously rubbish. I ran it and it now works perfectly and I can scroll through all of my folders!


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Very good!


----------



## StoneyStag (Oct 22, 2017)

Thought it was 2 people replying not just yourself mate. Thanks for your help, glad it's sorted! Now to crack on with getting new music on there!

Take care


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Did this link ever work for you?



Jagwar Ma - Whyd You Only Call Me When Youre High (cover)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V81BrRVOTrk


----------

